

Computers by the Millions – Jef Raskin – 1980 - oofoe
http://www-sul.stanford.edu/mac/primary/docs/cbm.html

======
11thEarlOfMar
Desktops+laptops+tablets+smartphones, there are 12 computers in my home. Toss
in the 'Things' and you can double or triple that.

What Jef could not realize at the time is that 30 years later, not only would
everyone have dozens of computers in their home, they would leverage a million
more computers via the Internet, and at virtually zero direct cost to the
user.

